# Holy Crap...!!!$$$$



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

YET another storm heading our way here in Southern NH...Wed into Thurs another 6" +/- is what they're saying tonight...I like this...a plowable storm then a 2 day break....then another and another...this (so far and knock on wood) is a great year to have begun plowing...and to boot, I have another 3 accounts to go quote tomorrow...!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i'm going to run out of places for snow. I already am at one account i called them earlier tonight to go over what they owed and to discuss future "snow placement" options. usually we have like seven inches by this time of year. we already have almost thirty i think.
Just wondering how much we are going to get by the end of season and where im going to put it.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*I hear that...*



bribrius;460561 said:


> i'm going to run out of places for snow. I already am at one account i called them earlier tonight to go over what they owed and to discuss future "snow placement" options. usually we have like seven inches by this time of year. we already have almost thirty i think.
> Just wondering how much we are going to get by the end of season and where im going to put it.


Seems like an "ol fashioned" winter shaping up here...( you have a lot more in Maine too!)
The piles stacked everywhere are monstrous...and yes...it's time to think about where the next white gold is gonna be put???

I hope that this time we don't get RAIN afterwards...!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bribrius;460561 said:


> i'm going to run out of places for snow. I already am at one account i called them earlier tonight to go over what they owed and to discuss future "snow placement" options. usually we have like seven inches by this time of year. we already have almost thirty i think.
> Just wondering how much we are going to get by the end of season and where im going to put it.


As of yesterday, I have rec'd 30" in central Maine.This ties winter '03-4. However, that year we got it all in two snowstorms - Dec 6-8 and the 14th. This year has been more spread out. The other problem with '03-4 was that we only totaled 63" for the whole winter and I only plowed another four times.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

We are up about 19" for the season here. Looks like Christmas will be a white one this year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

In like a Lion, out like a Lamb! Hopefully it keeps snowing!


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

bring it on! i thought i was crazy when i pushed banks back 15-20ft at the ends of my driveways that had the space. and the fire lane i plow around a vacant building that i made wider all the way around seemed excessive. i am patting myself on the back for that move now


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

tkrepairs;461322 said:


> bring it on! i thought i was crazy when i pushed banks back 15-20ft at the ends of my driveways that had the space. and the fire lane i plow around a vacant building that i made wider all the way around seemed excessive. i am patting myself on the back for that move now


Good move...it always pays to plan ahead...!


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

I've done that for years too, and the customers allways ask why I spent the time to push it so far out of the way. Now we've gotten more snow this month then most of last yr and all the yr before. Now it's 30-35* out and those piles will be hard as stone the next snow we get. I tell them that if i didn't do that you wouldn't be happy with where I would have to push the snow the next storm.

Always plan ahead... less headaches in the end


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I love this stuff i just recived a phone call today to talk about snow removal from a property for over the weekend when they are closed due to the amount of park places lost told the owner 300 per hr min of 4hrs and now he just wants to know what type and lbs of equip are going to be used payuppayup


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

im looking at another 8-12" tonight into tomorrow.

im already dreading getting up early to go plow i just wanted a week or two off. i just took the magnetic led light off my truck yesterday and put it back on earlier tonight because i usually forget it early mornings..

i guess, gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

ya i was hoping to catch up on some sleep. oh well ill sleep when im dead. need to make the payup now


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

sleep when your dead. yah. that sounds about right.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

tkrepairs;461322 said:


> bring it on! i thought i was crazy when i pushed banks back 15-20ft at the ends of my driveways that had the space. and the fire lane i plow around a vacant building that i made wider all the way around seemed excessive. i am patting myself on the back for that move now


I have too agree with you. Some people take it for granted that it will melt, They for get what a real tough winter is like.

Mak.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

They said 3-6 inches for yesterday. It was still snowing at 930 pm when I came home to catch some shuteye for a coupla hours. 
Started at 2am yesterday. Back up at 2 am this morning and had to go finish all comm and res. Finally done now. Hell of a lot more n 6 inches total yesterday. almost a foot.
This makes the 5th time plowing this season and most have been 6-12 inches.


----------

